# Ever weigh your one ounce coins?



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a some Silver Eagles a few days ago. When they arrived I decided to weigh them. My wife has an electronic kitchen scale. I can't guarantee it's 100% accurate, but each of the coins weighed 1 1/8 oz.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The scale is not accurate enough for weighing silver. Firstt any Scale used to weight silver or gold is checked against Know samples first.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I believe that the contributing factor here is that gold and silver are measured using Troy ounces, while your kitchen scale uses Avoirdupois ounces. 1 Troy ounce is equal to 1.0971429 Avoirdupois ounces.

Also, while we're on the subject...there are only 12 Troy ounces to a Troy pound.

Tim


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

TLock762x51 said:


> I believe that the contributing factor here is that gold and silver are measured using Troy ounces, while your kitchen scale uses Avoirdupois ounces. 1 Troy ounce is equal to 1.0971429 Avoirdupois ounces.
> 
> Also, while we're on the subject...there are only 12 Troy ounces to a Troy pound.
> 
> Tim


Correct.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

TLock762x51 said:


> I believe that the contributing factor here is that gold and silver are measured using Troy ounces, while your kitchen scale uses Avoirdupois ounces. 1 Troy ounce is equal to 1.0971429 Avoirdupois ounces.
> 
> Also, while we're on the subject...there are only 12 Troy ounces to a Troy pound.
> 
> Tim


I believe he is correct.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought it was 14.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> I thought it was 14.


 I'm aware that there are a few online sources which do quote 14 Troy ounces to one Troy pound....I don't know how this came to be. However, see these:

Troy weight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ø Troy Pound - What Is A Troy Pound? ø

how many ounces in a pound

There are a bunch more as well. Since the vast majority quote 12 ounces rather than 14, I believe that to be the true answer.

Tim


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Nor every one ounce coin will WEIGH one ounce. Krugerands have one troy ounce of gold but weigh 1.09 troy ounce. This is because a small amount of copper is added to the one ounce of gold to make the coin harder (Krugs are circulated).


----------

